# Factory mounts on 50" whelen justice bar for ford superduty?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

When i installed our 55" Whelen liberty bar on the 06 f350 last year, the "feet" can be adjusted wide enough to "sit" in the valley on the outer most area close to each side door.

The Justice doesnt come in 55" and we didnt see a need for it to have to be 55", so we go to install our 50" Jusice bar and the widest the stands and feet move out is a couple inches too short. It would have to be secured into the "flimsy" thin metal of the truck roof and not this thicker metal more supportive part more outward.

Anyone install any full whelen bars besides the liberty to a 99-08 Ford Superduty truck? 

Do i need a special bracket extension or something?

Ill get pics of my liberty on the one truck and the problem with being too narrow for the new truck/justice bar.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

whelen has extended gutter mount for most lightbars im not shur about the justice you could have gotten the 60" towmans justice


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah, trade it...a 50 is too small for a superduty...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I think the 45" bar looks better than a 50"+ lightbar on a superduty pickup.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Dissociative;726846 said:


> yeah, trade it...a 50 is too small for a superduty...


its not that small ill post pictures...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200360525_200360525

If this bar was $1100? did i get ripped on the price then? the JE model only has the 6 corner LED modules not the 9 as in the JC, i assumed for $1100 it was the 9 corner Diodes, shows how much i paid attention there.

Here is the JUSTICE page http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive/ProductSheets/Lightbars/Justice_Lightbar.pdf


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Ramairfreak98ss;727543 said:


> its not that small ill post pictures...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200360525_200360525
> 
> ...


the price is a little high. Your going to get a nice lightbar eitherway. But ebay iv found some sick sick deals. My gen3 linear federal signal lightbar for only 575shipped.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is my 55" Liberty, 4 sheet metal ss screws through the rubber, mounted stiff/sturdy


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is the 50" Justice, legs extended out to widest point 2" too short, that roof sheet metal i feel is too thin to screw it down to.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

plowsite is BS, a smiley counts as an image wtf? its just a colon and parenthesis! and why does it limit to 4 pictures, its not like plowsite is hosting anything here !


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ultimate plow;727565 said:


> the price is a little high. Your going to get a nice lightbar eitherway. But ebay iv found some sick sick deals. My gen3 linear federal signal lightbar for only 575shipped.


yeah im sure. Well i only paid $900 ish, actually high 800s for my Liberty in these pictures, was new open box, still in shrink wrap from a company in texas over a year ago. So you can see it was hard for me to spend $300 MORE for a justice bar lol. It is loaded up compared to the liberty, but already i can tell the Justice CON3 light heads are not as bright as those in the Liberty, but still work fine for our purpose.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

nice setups. Im pretty sure your going to have to get some straps that will reach to the door gutters if you want to mount it without drilling into your roof. Im sure you could even make your own.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ultimate plow;727596 said:


> nice setups. Im pretty sure your going to have to get some straps that will reach to the door gutters if you want to mount it without drilling into your roof. Im sure you could even make your own.


i dont need to reach the door areas, i just want to mount the stands like the Liberty on the red f350 in the top pictures... i only need about 1.5" more width :/


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Check with Whelen and see if they have any wider mounts that you can put on that thing. If not try getting a backrack and mounting it on there. Why drill holes in your truck when you really don't need to?


----------



## Truck_Stuff (Sep 25, 2008)

Pirsch;727747 said:


> Check with Whelen and see if they have any wider mounts that you can put on that thing. If not try getting a backrack and mounting it on there. Why drill holes in your truck when you really don't need to?


Yea something like this, but of course you have a much nicer light bar.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

well i got something that works.

Modified/cut the bottom of the brackets that slide in the light bar rail... if you cut down with a sawzall the one outter most tab on each side, you can slide it past the metal part of the rail about an inch on either side. Fits now just like the Liberty on the red f350, plus the cut part you dont see when its mounted anyway. Going to get 1" grommet at the store and then ill finish mounting and wiring


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Just make sure that you seal those holes and use coated bolts!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Pirsch;727836 said:


> Just make sure that you seal those holes and use coated bolts!


coated you mean galvanized? i used SS screws, the screws go down between the existing rubber feet... the gromet i caulk around the wires inside the gromet afterwards.. heres some final pictures.

video flashing

http://entertainment.webshots.com/video/3021144590036233031AjsOFV

Alley lights


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

nice truck we have twins, lol


----------

